# Geht das?



## docma (10. März 2004)

Hallo

hab mir mal eine demo version besorgt von freehand um zu schauen ob
man diese progi auch brauchen kan, also da ich mit
Vektor programmen keine anung habe wolte ich fragen ob
man ein normales Foto in ein Vektorbild umwandeln kan mit
diesem freehand?

mfg

*Halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette, danke!*


----------



## akrite (10. März 2004)

na selbstverständlich : einfach den gewünschten Bereich mit Hilfe des "Nachzeichnen"-Werkzeug aus der Tool-Palette markieren und fertig.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## docma (11. März 2004)

*geht nicht*

hallo

ok nochmal eine wahrscheinlich sehr blöde frage:

Kann man da überhaupt malen? Ich sehe da nirgends eine füllwerkzeug
und die anleitung unter Hilfe, naja komm ich nicht wirklich weiter.

Welches Progi ist den besser freehand oder Illustrator?
(freehand wirkt für mich sehr unübersichtlich)

Sorry was soll dieser rote eintrag bzw. was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Danke für jede antwort und eure geduld *G*


----------



## exxe (11. März 2004)

Ich würd einfach mal behaupten dass der rote Eintrag folgendes Aussagen soll:

Lies Dir bitte aufmerksam die Punkte 11 und 12 der Netiquette durch 


Zu deinem Problem: Ich kenn mich mit Freehand auch nicht 100%ig aus, aber ich komm mit der Hilfefunktion eigentlich ganz gut zurecht...

Bsp.:


----------



## onlYTrash (16. März 2004)

Nen Foto Vektorisieren geht nicht!
  Vektor Programme sind zb für Signet/Logo Entwicklung geignet. Um Fotos zu bearbeiten solltest du Photoshop nehmen. Wenn du ein Foto Stilisiert oder stark vereinfacht darstellen willst kannst du freehand etc nehmen. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Freehand und AI ist wohl eine Geschmackssache - ich arbeite lieber mit Freehand was Vektoren angeht.


----------



## wirsing (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Na selbstverständlich geht eine Vektorisierung ganz wunderbar.
Man kann entweder für grobmotorische Arbeiten das Tracing Tool nehmen, oder aus beispielsweise Photoshop Alpha-Pfade nach FH exportieren, die über das Originalbild legen und dann die Details nachzeichnen.

Viele Grüße
::alex


----------



## onlYTrash (17. März 2004)

Du erstellst dann eine Stilisierte/vereinfachte Vektordatei. Wobei das Foto nur als Vorlage dient. Deine idee mit PS Alphas nach FH zu exportieren halte ich für nicht so praktisch. Einfach das Vorlagenbild in Freehand in den Hintergrund legen und die Ebene sperren. Nun wird das Bild tranzparent dargestellt. Neue Ebene erstellen und mit dem Bezieh / Zeichenstift die gewünschten Elemente nachzeichnen. fettisch


----------



## wirsing (17. März 2004)

Mit "Originalbild drunterlegen" meinte ich übrigens das, was Du auch beschrieben hast, Du sparst Dir mit den Alphas einfach einen Haufen Nachzeichenarbeit, da Du die Konturen ja gleich flächig füllen kannst. Noch dazu ich davon ausgehe, daß der docma nicht wirklich erfahren mit der Anwendung von Beziers und Zeichentablett ist.

Viele Grüße
::alex


----------

